# Geez, now car quit on the way to work....



## Marqed97 (Mar 19, 2011)

First thing that comes to mind is the ignition module. Replaced a lot of them over the years.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Marqed97 said:


> First thing that comes to mind is the ignition module. Replaced a lot of them over the years.


I appreciate that, Marc, but I have to test it first. Good place to start. I will pull out my Haynes and see what I have to do for a module check.......

Thanks!


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

checked the module and both + and C terminals check out 12v+. Next........I hope its not the ECM.


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

The symptoms sound like the crank position sensor could possibly be defective.


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

BTW, the crank position sensor can easily be checked with an ohm meter as long as you know what the range of resistance should be.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Check your alternator.


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

Your car is not equiped with a crank sensor. 99% chance it's a bad ignition module.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

epson said:


> Check your alternator.


Thanks, but are you sure a bad alt can make your car quit in traffic? Battery is still quite powerful. Cranks like mad.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Rehabber said:


> Your car is not equiped with a crank sensor. 99% chance it's a bad ignition module.


Thaks big time, Rehab. Update: I also suspect module, but kinda still like to test it. I read the Haynes last night in bed, and man, there was over a page and a half of fine print on it! So, what I did a few minutes ago, I put on a spark plug wire directly to the coil main, at the oother end, a spark tester (that lights up ), and touched it to engine ground spot, cranked, and no spark. Doesd this indicate a bad coil? I can test coil easily, I remember, based on Haynes.....

Now, does ignition go direction of module TO coil or coil TO module? If module to coil, then sounds like module for sure. Right? Guess if I dont get a spark from coil main, means coil could still be good if goes from module TO coil.

Thanks!


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

OK, I get it beter now. Coil tests out good! I did infinity readings and low ohms on the terminals. According to the Haynes, coil is good. Now, looks like module. 

I can buy one- thats easy. Probably from Rock auto- but still would like to test it to confirm- for fun. Will do more reading........


----------



## Marqed97 (Mar 19, 2011)

Most auto parts stores can test ignition modules if you take it off and bring it in. Up here all the o'reilly's stores can...they'll do it free if it means selling a module.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Marqed97 said:


> Most auto parts stores can test ignition modules if you take it off and bring it in. Up here all the o'reilly's stores can...they'll do it free if it means selling a module.


Right! Marqed, madderafac, I went to AZ, they tested it and it failed....yahooooo!

So, I bought a new one ($25 or so), lifetime. Im happy. But havnt put it in yet. Storm just hit. Too wet. Gimme an hour or so.

Thanks,
Peole.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Now , the hurrricane is over, so I go out side and open box with module, and instructions clearly state "put on the thermal grease included in box", and NO grease. Geez, I even pointed it out to the TWO attendants behind the counter- they loked at each other and shrugged {I dont thoink you need to smear anything on that]. 

Gotta go back, now........LOL


----------



## rustyjames (Jul 20, 2008)

I would make sure the module works before going back just for the grease. New parts have been known to be defective.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

good idea, rusty. will do that tomorrow AM.

Thanks


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Put on the goo in back of the module, and installed- car works!!!!!! Made sure to get lifetime, this time! Anyway, off to the next problem, people.

Thanks!


----------



## Marqed97 (Mar 19, 2011)

Glad to hear it worked out for you.


----------

